# Droid X Developers: Let's show them some love! (with your wallet)



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope I'm not breaking any Forum rules by starting this topic. I couldn't find anything specific that said that I couldn't; so here goes:

Dear Fellow Droid X ROM Flasher's,

I have no clue as to the numbers of individuals who troll these Droid X Development Forums; but I would suspect those numbers to be greater than the triple digits. Personally, I've been be-bopping around here since the release of the first EncounterICS X ROM was released. So how long has that been? Five or six months now, maybe? Here is what I have observed during that time:

1.) There are generally two kinds of people who contribute to these Forums
a. Developers​b. Consumers​
I haven't quite figured out why the Developers do what they do, other than perhaps they were sent to us by (_insert your deity's name here_) to enrich our (_low life consumers_) lives with the wonderful gifts of code that they continuously spew forth without really asking for anything in return. If any of you (_Developers_) actually read this topic, I hope you will chime in below to explain it to us.

2.) Consumers frequently exhibit the following character flaws 

a. Rudeness​b. Impatience​c. Disrespect​d. Ignorance​e. Laziness​f. do I need to go on? _No, I think you get the point_​
3.) Developers occasionally _appear_ frustrated or annoyed by the character flaws exhibited by the Consumers (_understandably so_)
4.) Developer output/drive/enthusiasm _may_ be inversely proportional to their level of frustration created by these Consumer character flaws

I could continue with these observations, but I figure the longer this post gets, the fewer the number of people will actually read it, which would defeat its purpose in the first place, so I digress. . .

Since there is nothing that I can say or do to rectify items 3 or 4 mentioned above, here is what I propose:

If you are a Droid X Developer, please introduce yourself below. List your contributions and insert a link to the projects you are actively involved with. Insert a link to your PayPal (_or other financial instrument of your choosing_) donation account.

If you are a Consumer, consider this: How much is your Droid X worth? How much money have these "Saints" saved you by extending the life of your phone by six months or a year or whatever? How much would it cost you to upgrade to a phone running Ice Cream Sandwich (Android v4.04 or higher) tomorrow? $200+ or so, I would guess. Maybe if we all show our favorite Droid X Developer some love (this kind - $$$) we can make up for all the item 2's (_mentioned above_) and re-inject some enthusiasm back into their hearts. . . 
I'm not suggesting we break our bank accounts; but think about it, if two thousand of us kick in a buck or two, that's a mortgage payment or a months tuition or whatever.

Thank you for reading this post. I can't *program* (i.e. write code) my way out of a wet paper bag, but hopefully these words with show my gratitude to those of you who can. . .


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

I cant speak for every developer but i develop because its challenging. I was the first developer to get AOKP on the Droid X ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21214-rom-unofficial-aokp-droidx-build-33-beta-3/ ).


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You forgot hobbyists. There are plenty of us who probably aren't considered developers who still understand quite a bit about Android. Bit of a bridge between consumers and developers, who know the basics as to creating patches, deconstructing and reconstructing ROMs, and other side-projects. I would say I do a bit of that on the side, so does SaurusX, and bobcaruso (don't feel bad if I left your name out, just throwing a few out as examples). Most of us I believe (I know I don't at least) in the least bit expect donations. I honestly just like helping people, as long as they are courteous that is


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

I was just talking to my iSheep friend about this yesterday. I was telling him about how much work these developers do. Not just ROM devs, but ANY person who has contributed to the X. I don't know ANYTHING about Android compared to one of these guys but I do appreciate their work and I have donated because I know these guys work for free basically. It's like going to a restaurant and not tipping. I would thank everyone that has contributed by name, but that list would take too long. So if you have helped out DroidX development in any way: THANK YOU!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I dev primarily because I got sick of blur and the D2G (which I still use as my primary device) having only 1 rom when I started (was Fission 2.4.3 iirc). So I mostly do it for my personal use on D2G then because DX and D2 are so similar can easily port things across all 3.

Only really active on Gummy but I maintain a source built AOKP since build 31 as well as starting the current CM9 project which Jonman has pretty much taken over.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Goose, thanks for reminding me to reply to your answer to me/PM you about something 621.

I'm infinitely thankful for these guys and I definitely couldn't put up with the BS they do. Most of the threads here make me want to rage as is. As a D2G and DX owner I'm double thankful for bikedude, angel and jonman.

That said, I'm a bit worried about this thread. Most of them do it for the love, not the fame or money. I'm all for rewarding them and have done so before but I worry noobs will misinterpret their motives based on something they didn't say/failed to refute. Wouldn't want them to get any less credit than they're due.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh and angel Fission was my first D2G ROM and I loved it. Ran it on both the phones I had the time until Gingerblur was officially released and refined. I was sad when the dev went off the map.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I just want to point out real quick that for the 'consumer' area, you are right up to a point. Not everyone is like that, like me for instance. I mostly lurk and post when I can and if needed. Yes, probably most people will fit the bill for one or more of those categories, but not everyone will.

I do appreciate what the devs do with the Droid X. Its really been the only phone (maybe aside from one or two more) that has 2nd-init functioning really well to allow for more customization than thought possible due to the locked bootloader. I don't know as much to the inner workings of android, but what I do know allows me to help a little bit with basic issues that I've learned here. Course, I can't donate for various reasons because I have expenses that are far more important to take care of right now.. so I'm not the type of person to donate very much.


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You forgot hobbyists. There are plenty of us who probably aren't considered developers who still understand quite a bit about Android. Bit of a bridge between consumers and developers, who know the basics as to creating patches, deconstructing and reconstructing ROMs, and other side-projects. I would say I do a bit of that on the side, so does SaurusX, and bobcaruso (don't feel bad if I left your name out, just throwing a few out as examples). Most of us I believe (I know I don't at least) in the least bit expect donations. I honestly just like helping people, as long as they are courteous that is


Kinda enjoy that fuzzy feeling you get when someone goes from "My devices is bricked onos!" to "My device is more awesome than before!" and you know you were part of that journey... That's always an awesome feeling.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never worked on the Droid X directly, nor do I know exactly who based what devices off configs I worked on. All I know is that my work lives on in any device that inherit from CM9 configs.

I may be an ass from time to time, but I've always believed in giving work to the community to better it.


----------

